# Russian blue



## Gwyn (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi , we are looking to buy a russian blue kitten (pet only) . We live in yorkshire and would dearly love a new kitten . Our last cat a Persian was with us for 15 years and the house is empty without him . Can anyone point me in the right direction ? Thanks


----------

